# new pyr pups



## amyrob (Nov 20, 2007)

If this works, I am showing off our new pyr pups. It is a first litter for Tundra. 6 born but 2 already gone when we found them. She went off for 2 days and we were frantic. She had them in the attic of our root cellar. It's so neat to see the natural instinct. We brought her back to the mud room which we entirely cleaned and prepared for her delivery!!! Shortly after, a 3rd one died. All 3 left are little ladies. 

I can't post the pics. What site are most of you using for posting pics so I can add them here?

I'll try as an attachment, then send the other pic in the next post.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

The attachments worked!! They are so cute!! Most of us on here use Photo Bucket for posting pics. (http://www.photobucket.com)


----------



## amyrob (Nov 20, 2007)

Why can't I see them?


----------



## amyrob (Nov 20, 2007)

Forget it!! Now I do, slow loading, i guess!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

aww so cute sorry you lossed some


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

those are cute puppies!


----------



## amyrob (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks. I think she is doing very well w/ 3. Maybe 6 was just too many for her as a first time mommy. You know the saying that God doesn't give us more than we can handle. I think it applies to her. So far she has been gone very little and RUNS back frantically.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are cute!! Congrats!! :stars:

Sorry to hear you lost some though


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

The attachments aren't working for me.  

Congratulations however.


----------

